# How to template route a slingshot :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Here is a video I made on how to use a template with a router to make a slingshot frame. I used HDPE but the techniques will work equally as well for wood. I hope you find it entertaining


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

MASTER!!!!!!!

Your machinist skills are incredibles Can-opener,very nice tuto!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to make this C-O, you will help many, including myself  That's what its all about dude, you get it  Thanks again. PS- did I mention routers scare the crap out of me?!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very entertaining !!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am going to move this down to the Tutorials section. Excellent video!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It's funny to see how much we do the same and the little things we do differently. Great video! Super informative.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*That was an extraordinary video tutorial*, C-O. What a lot of little steps and work involved. It appears that having a planer makes a huge difference in obtaining those beautiful and exciting patterns. It was amazing to see how that melted block of bucket plastic went from drab to hello*!*

It was entertaining. I enjoyed watching the colorful poly confetti spin around and around. 

Thanks for sharing your HDPE techs.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for that tutorial video 
Cheers


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for the great videos. I watched both and learned so much. The bubbles trick when forming your blanks was especially cool. Now I want one of your shooters even more!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks CO I enjoyed that!

Nice shop and skills!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks C-O! It was like watching Bob Ross with slingshots.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep....I sure learned some things. I don't have a thickness planer...but my carpenter friend does and I use his and his router table too. His son is getting interested in making wooden SSs and I bought him some surgical tubing recently as a bribe to let me use his machines. It worked.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the blocks you're producing. They are stunning!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

CO&#8230;&#8230;..thank you for your time and tutorial&#8230;&#8230;..very informative. Regards, LBH2


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching that video! Thanks for taking the time to put it together!! You're the man!!!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

WOW! - This is great inspiration!

- although many will have to fight frustration

and might develop the urge to upgrade their shop 

I like the dust-removal contraption on your router! -

And to niggle a bit concerning safety, I want to

put up the question if the upper block guiding

the saw band can´t be lowered to maybe 1 1/2 inch

width? (which of course would make filming the

process a lot more complicated..)

Above all, as I said, I like your tutorial alot!

thanks for sharing! - kind regards,

Be


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Your HDPE seems really comfortable to work with, did not expect it to cut so smooth.

Expected it a bit brittle somehow.

Really amazing stuff...and the results do speak for themselfes.

Amazing Shooters Randy :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> WOW! - This is great inspiration!
> 
> - although many will have to fight frustration
> 
> ...


Yes it would be much safer to lower the upper blade guide/ guard!!!  I need you in my shop to watch over me


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> BeMahoney said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! - This is great inspiration!
> ...


I know you DON´T!  - I just thought you might like to see me try to say something smart..


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Your HDPE seems really comfortable to work with, did not expect it to cut so smooth.
> 
> Expected it a bit brittle somehow.
> 
> ...


Hi Jens,

It is very easy to work. I started working it with the idea that I would use it as prototype material. This way I can test out a design before I put lots of effort into making it out of aluminum. I just had to try the color mixing though. I have an extensive arsenal of slingshot frames. Many of them are very fine materials. Exotic woods and metals. I find myself shooting a HDPE frame daily. This material has very few shortcomings as a slingshot frame.

One negative of HDPE is it is slick. This is not as big of a problem if the frame design is right for your hand. I use cloth tape to add grip.  I was so pleased with a frame I finished last night I had to keep it on my night stand. Seemed like it would be weird to have it in bed 

Check the weather I am in a rain cycle now 

Take care my friend 

Randy


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Good, very very good, nice job


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very helpful video thank you very much can opener


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh.... Randy... my best 22min on Tube today...


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent set of tutorials, very inspiring.


----------

